# guest os clipboard access, guides/documentation?



## simpleCoder (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello. 

I am running freebsd FreeBSD 8.2 on vmware workstation 7.1.5. Everything is running fine except I do not know how to get working or configure clipboard access (copy paste) between the host os and guest os. It is not currently working.

The installer for open-vm-tools says to add these lines to /etc/rc.conf:


```
vmware_guest_vmblock_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmhgfs_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmmemct1_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmxnet_enable="YES"
vmware_guestd_enable="YES"
```

I have done this with reboot, but still cannot use clipboard between guest and host. What is the solution, if any?

The official maintainer of this port @ open-vm-tools.sourceforge.net does not appear to provide documentation or precise configuration explanation. As far as I know the vmtools officially from vmware was discontinued long ago in favor of open vm tools per a few articles I read a while back.

Oother than clipboard use everything works fine such as mount points, hgfs, and all other features.


----------

